# Canon shows off the 120MP APS-H sensor shooting video



## canonnews (Mar 29, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/40yruxcr-yQ" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><p>Remember that 120MP demo camera? Apparently it’s still around.  Here’s a camera with that sensor module (APS-H 120MP) shooting at 9.4fps video for advanced imagery and manufacturing applications.</p>
<p>Apparently 4k is over, bring on 13.2K ;)</p>
<p>Keep in mind that <a href="http://global.canon/en/news/2015/sep08e2.html">Canon’s been promising an actual camera with this for some time</a>, however the news gets more interesting with this video.  Going by normal development timelines, this camera should be ready to production if Canon decides to release it sometime later this year or next year.  Outside of the Canon development announcement, no other information or leaks on release have surfaced.</p>
<p>The thought of having a 120MP camera shooting 9fps leaves me a bit giddy.  It’ll be interesting to see what further develops from this.</p>
<p>While obviously this won’t interest the average consumer, the industrial possibilities are quite interesting. The ability to zoom into detail such as what we can’t do right now can lead to some interesting usages.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Woody (Mar 29, 2018)

As of today, this development camera can only go up to ISO 800.

Yup, only ISO 800.

:'(


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 29, 2018)

120mp at 9.4 FPS- that’s quite a bit of data being moved there.


----------



## Woody (Mar 29, 2018)

The video data from the camera can only be received through a computer.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 30, 2018)

Woody said:


> As of today, this development camera can only go up to ISO 800.
> Yup, only ISO 800.
> :'(



Give me 150MP in a 5Ds/1Ds body and I simply don't care - 200 ISO is stepping it up for my work ;-)

If it matters, then a different camera is for you ;-)


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 30, 2018)

Good for surveillance. Big brother is watching.


----------



## The Flasher (Mar 30, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > As of today, this development camera can only go up to ISO 800.
> ...



Exactly this. But first could someone do the math on the time it will take for one 150mp RAW file to make its way down a USB 3 cable to a tethered computer. USB C? Ethernet?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2018)

The Flasher said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



All this would depend on the speed of the computer, the speed of the storage device attached to the computer, and the ability of the camera to feed data to the USB 3 port. That said, typical bulk transfers over USB 3 to a laptop hard drive seem to be in the range of 100MB per second. A 26 Megapixel camera give RAW images in the 32Mb range, so if we scale upwards, then a 200Mpixel camera should give RAW images in the 250MB range and would take approximately 2.5 seconds to download, and your 150MB image would be about 1.5 seconds....


----------



## applecider (Mar 30, 2018)

IDK about actual usb 3 speeds but in theory 640 MB/Sec is achievable. A 2017 mac book pro has an internal SSD that does almost 2000MB /sec, so with that hardware, hardly 2018 cutting edge, three 210MB files per second should be doable.


----------



## dcm (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



Many systems now run with SSD storage and provide much better performance. My late 2012 Mac mini over USB 3.0 to an external 1 Tb Samsung 850 EVO can sustain 400 Mb read/write so the real issue is the performance of the camera's USB 3.0 implementation. If the camera can sustain a similar rate then the time would 0.625 seconds. Since the SSDs and CFast cards both have maximum rates around 500Mb/sec and USB3 maxes out about 640Mb/sec you will not improve on this too much more.


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2018)

Before ahsanford and his relatively new 50 1.4 IS plea there were many many teraflops of CR forum pages devoted to APS-H battles. Who were those curmudgeonly old cranks clinging to 1.3 crop?


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2018)

But its only 9fps. Sony has like 20fps. Canon is ripping us off.

Working with security cameras, this is amazing. We could never afford this though lol.


----------



## Talys (Mar 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Working with security cameras, this is amazing. We could never afford this though lol.



Indeed. I'd love a set around the house, but I could never afford it


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 30, 2018)

In my evenning prayers for the 5DS/R II...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 30, 2018)

Remember, this is a specialist sensor design for vertical markets that is unlikely to be suitable for use in a DSLR.

I've no idea what the dynamic range is, but it's quite telling that they're comparing it to a 1D Mark IV in the video rather than an actual current Canon camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi jolyonralph. 
Could that be because that is the last APS-H camera, there is no current APS-H equivalent? A nod towards apples to apples testing by Canon? 

Cheers, Graham. 



jolyonralph said:


> Remember, this is a specialist sensor design for vertical markets that is unlikely to be suitable for use in a DSLR.
> 
> I've no idea what the dynamic range is, but it's quite telling that they're comparing it to a 1D Mark IV in the video rather than an actual current Canon camera.


----------



## padam (Mar 30, 2018)

Hard to judge from the video (a stills comparison with the appropriate sharpening etc. would have been a lot more fair), but it seems that once you go above, like 50 megapixels without an AA filter in this sensor size, the gains just don't seem to be that significant, especially considering other factors like optics requirement, diffraction, file size and speed, air pollution, etc.
Maybe when it goes to production in a few years time, it will stick to FF, which should be a little bit better (but again, there is medium format for much more immediate gains).

The sharpest Canon seems to be the EF 35/1.4 L II, but even that one has some degradation towards the corners even on "just" 50 Megapixels FF, and already degrades slightly when stepping it down to f/4 aperture.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 30, 2018)

This is crap! It doesn't do 4k, has crap fps, no IBIS, no focus peaking, and is another failure to innovate!

Sony, here I come! Calling Metabones today.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 30, 2018)

Looking at 1m 50s of the video, it seems the new camera shoots video with a commercially manufactured L lens - the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM?

It seems to me the video implies the lens out resolves current sensors by far, which I find impressive.


----------



## padam (Mar 30, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> Looking at 1m 50s of the video, it seems the new camera shoots video with a commercially manufactured L lens - the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM?
> 
> It seems to me the video implies the lens out resolves current sensors by far, which I find impressive.



It looks like it (But it is probably a special sample, with much tighter manufacturing tolerances compared to a commercial one), but the video is misleading, since the 1D mark IV is a (soft) 1080p camera way back from 2012, it would be more interesting to see the progress from the best of today.

If you saw an stills image from a 5DsR slightly cropped APS-H, the differences would be way less, especially with the exact same lens on both.


----------



## hne (Mar 30, 2018)

It took me 5 minutes to realize this wasn't an April fool's joke. For a moment I even thought I might have overslept a couple of days.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 30, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> Remember, this is a specialist sensor design for vertical markets that is unlikely to be suitable for use in a DSLR.



actually it's not. it's variant is supposed to be coming onto a DSLR (soonish) unless Canon cancelled the project.


----------



## Talys (Mar 30, 2018)

What Canon needs to make for me is a 120 megapixel monitor for my desk to display images from this 120 megapixel sensor


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2018)

Talys said:


> What Canon needs to make for me is a 120 megapixel monitor for my desk to display images from this 120 megapixel sensor



Talys, here you go: http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-expands-lineup-of-professional-4k-hdr-reference-displays/ Just buy a few of these


----------



## RGF (Mar 30, 2018)

What lens did they use? Wonder if a sensor at 60 MP would deliver the same IQ because the limiting factor is the lens.


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2018)

RGF said:


> What lens did they use? Wonder if a sensor at 60 MP would deliver the same IQ because the limiting factor is the lens.



It's a 100L2.8. The profile shot near the end of the video (1:50) is pretty clear, and the 100L is a very distinctive lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 1, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > What Canon needs to make for me is a 120 megapixel monitor for my desk to display images from this 120 megapixel sensor
> ...



There goes my pocket money. :-[


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > What Canon needs to make for me is a 120 megapixel monitor for my desk to display images from this 120 megapixel sensor
> ...



Hahahaha touché.


----------

